
Why Trains are so Expensive - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwjwePe-HmA
======
usr1106
Very good argumentation.

However, when comparing to airlines it needs to be noted that they use heavily
subsidized infrastructure (airports, he indicates that at least for the rural
ones) and benefit from tax exemptions (no added value tax, no petrol tax. My
perspective is European, but I would be surprised if that were much different
in the US.)

